# Need Help With Costumes For Poe/victorian Party



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Got pics of the mafia suit and grey and black wedding gown? May be able to do something there. Honestly, it may be easier for you than for him.....


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

The Auditor said:


> Got pics of the mafia suit and grey and black wedding gown? May be able to do something there. Honestly, it may be easier for you than for him.....


I do let me get them loaded for you


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

here are the pictures of his suit and my gown


----------



## Blaisethie (Oct 4, 2011)

He could wear a pair of black slacks, white button down. If not an actual pocket watch then fashion some gold jump rings together to create the chain. bow tie/tie and suspenders. Or If the suit is a material that can be dyed then it should be all dark and blend the pin stripe away. A walking cane would be a nice touch. Smooth a stick down then stain it a dark and attach a drawer pull knob to the top(Hobby Lobby have a few unique knobs for fairly cheap. A cheap top hat to top it off...but it's a must.


Not sure for the the dress off the top of my head. 


good luck


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

he has a pocket watch and a the rest is easy hadnt thought of that thanks my mind was just so blank


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

I saw these hat and gloves at Pier One and think they would make a great scary/Victorian costume if you paired them with an old wedding dress. If you hit the Goodwill and thrift stores you might be able to find a wedding dress or prom dress from the 80's, when the high necked, puffy shoulder dresses were in style as they look a little more Victorian. Or you could use the one you have and then get a high necked shrug or shoulder wrap to go with it. Good luck!
http://www.pier1.com/Catalog/Season...358/ProductName/Spider-Veil-Hats/Default.aspx


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I recommend a pair of spats, but I really can't help it.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks ya'll I love the hats I saw some like those at our cracker barrel the other day and Spats a pair of spats is an excellent idea


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

When I think Victorian, I automatically think steampunk. However, if you could find a skirt that goes with an 80's blouse with puffy shoulders and long narrow sleeves, just add any corset and a victorian updo (hair) and you've got it! 

This is a cool Halloween corset BTW, that I saw linked on Etsy, but couldn't find the seller for a price, darn it! (not that I can afford it anyway).


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

OH WOW I Soooooo Love that I am sure its way beyond my budget as well but awesome


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Your grey dress could work if you add long gloves, maybe a shawl, a choker or jet necklace and what about a fan! And perhaps wear you hair in an 'up do'


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

That gown is gorgeous! We had a Poe themed party last year and my husband went as Poe, and I went as Lenore. Add a raven to a top hat or on the shoulder of the suit jacket... maybe a feather pen and scroll?


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

Also, if you really like that corset, I would just print out the xray part onto some thick paper and maybe laminate it and just tack it onto your own dress, line the edges with some ribbon and sew it on!


----------

